
Show HN: Wealthee – Keep Track of Your Wealth - pilingual
https://wealthee.financial/
======
pilingual
Made this with React Native and Go. I wanted a simple app that just showed
your current wealth, but allowed for modern assets like Bitcoin.

The data stays in the app except for making third party API calls. Happy to
answer questions!

~~~
gigatexal
It's got promise but it's nowhere near useful for me just yet. It's a bit
confusing. For example while pulling in my rental home information from Zillow
it's not clear that it's showing the current value of the home less the taxes
plus the income as wealth. Also it would be nice to pull in via API calls or
something my mortgage info from QuickenLoans and then correlate that balance
to what Zillow says it's worth and show me a net. Things like that, but it's a
great start and is smooth on my iphone 6 -- Kudos.

